
Bitcoin: Are we looking at a revolution? - Anon84
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/27/bitcoin-are-we-looking-at-a-revolution/
======
VandyILL
Was hesitant when I clicked on this article because of what "revolution" the
author could be reffering to. Luckily he seems to realize that Bitcoin is an
excellent accounting system rather than some miracle way of opting out of the
financial system as a whole. Not to discredit other motives for using Bitcoin,
but this article seems to be one of the more realistic evaluations of the
currency's potential in my opinion.

